# Thera Band on a marksman wrist rocket



## Skillmaster

I took a fold up marksman wrist rocket with an old tube and replaced it with a Thera Band. To pute it together I used a very thick rubber bands a purple Thera Band and the pouch from the old tubing.

If you have any quistons on how i pute it together write a comment bellow.


----------



## Charles

How does it shoot for you? Do you like it as well with the flat bands as with the tubes?

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Skillmaster

It shoots true and I was able to ujust it to my specific needs so it shoots better than tubes. I actuelly whent paintballing with it and it was perfect.


----------



## NaturalFork

I have the same slingshot and have done the same thing with thera bands. It shoots surprisingly well!


----------



## Skillmaster

What did you use to connect the Thera band to the pouch and slingshot (natural Fork)


----------



## zhop

you can but bands on those types of slingshots i didnt know


----------



## NaturalFork

Skillmaster said:


> What did you use to connect the Thera band to the pouch and slingshot (natural Fork)


Strips of theraband. I shot it quite often.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I have a bent-rod with Alliance Sterling #107 rubber bands installed. It shoots great. The bent-rod is 1/4 inch aluminum (usually I use 5/16) so to provide a little extra grip, I put a length of Theraband Red tube on each fork and then tied the 107s on with alliance #64s in side shooter position. Zero handslap. Flats on wire frames are a good mod.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Here are acouple of other ways to install flat bands on a Marksman or Daisy Slingshot! -- Tex
http://talk.slingshots.com/forums/album.php?albumid=39&pictureid=314


----------



## Classic Slingshot

i will build one of does for me


----------

